

'Snoopers' charter' revival on hold as redraft demanded - callum85
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31001575

======
AlyssaRowan
Good, but I hesitate to call this a victory, with the government's "private
draft" yet sight unseen.

Let's see it - and see what the Lib Dems make of it - but in the current
climate, and with the current timing, I'm rather worried that it's essentially
the exact same thing with minor changes, but not going to get the same careful
scrutiny and opposition it got the last time.

I'm committed to do everything I reasonably can to throw a wrench in
surveillance and censorship, and that it's probably a step in the wrong
direction, even after Snowden, is chilling (in every sense).

